# Mid Florida American Pit Bull Terrier Assoiciation November Fun Show!!!



## Lucy Loo (Oct 28, 2009)

It's the warm up to the Point Show!!! Come on out with the family, 2 legged and 4 legged and plan to spend the day with us!!! Great food, lots of activities, and lots of pretty dogs!!! Hope to see you there!!!


----------



## Rosie (Oct 27, 2009)

I just wanted to remind everyone that at the Mid Florida November Fun Show on Saturday the 21st nominations for the 2010 officers will be taken. Offices to fill are President, Vice President, Corresponding Secretary, Treasurer, Reporting Secretary and two board members. To be eligible to run for office you must be a paid member in good standing and have been activie in the club during the previous year.

Nominations in November; voting in December! Hope to see everyone there.....


----------



## Rosie (Oct 27, 2009)

Just an FYI......we will have a 2 hour time-slot for CGC testing Saturday, November 28th at our fun show....we hope everyone has their dogs ready....sign up early as space is limited....interested? Shoot me an email....first come; first served.


----------

